# My Mate's A Knob



## loikar (27/5/09)

Went round a mates place tonight to have a few beers.
Sat back talking about coopers as we were drinking Dr Tims.
The Conversation led to CPA, and my mate reckons that it's called Pale Ale because of the sediment. As in the sediment or murkiness is what makes it pale, and thus a "pale ale". So my Pale Ales are actually just sparkling ales because they lack the "pale" quality. 

I laughed at him and said it has nothing to do with it and the sediment is there as a bit of a gimmick and to market it as a somewhat hand-crafted beer.

SO, He's going to call Coopers tomorrow for info, and I said I would post here and print out the replies for him from proper brewers of hand-crafted beer.

So, Please, be my guest and Post away!, I'm looking forward to drinking a free 6-pack of my choice this weekend 

Fingers


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Said mate is a tard and should buy you a carton as a means to beg your forgiveness. Everybody knows it's called Pale Ale because it's brewed in a Pail FFS... Has nothing to do with the Pale Malt used!

Chappo


----------



## Jye (27/5/09)

BeerFingers, He is completely correct and you owe him a 6 pack.


----------



## jlm (27/5/09)

You are correct, your mate is a knob. However the sediment is no gimmick.


----------



## Adamt (27/5/09)

Ask him to buy a LCPA, or a Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale...

I thought sparkling ale was cloudy too?

What does he think of Dr Tims? What kind of beer is it?


----------



## Bizier (27/5/09)

Sparkling is a pale ale, and the CPA is a gimmick, and I forget. Someone owes me a six pack.


----------



## hoohaaman (27/5/09)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pale_ale


----------



## loikar (27/5/09)

Adamt said:


> What does he think of Dr Tims? What kind of beer is it?



Its a "Traditional Ale", Drinking it from the can, kinda tastes like less bodied pale.
It's an ok session beer, but that's about it.


----------



## Barramundi (27/5/09)

i was told dr tims is filtered pale ale .. dunno just what ive heard ..


----------



## beers (27/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Its a "Traditional Ale", Drinking it from the can, kinda tastes like less bodied pale.
> It's an ok session beer, but that's about it.



Isn't Dr Tims actually the Pale Ale, it's just packaged in a can?


----------



## Adamt (27/5/09)

Dr Tim's *IS* CPA in a can. That's why I was wondering what his thoughts were on it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/5/09)

beers said:


> Isn't Dr Tims actually the Pale Ale, it's just packaged in a can?



No, it's a different beer. Apparently the sediment in the can has nothing to do with the carbonation process.


----------



## Barramundi (27/5/09)

i didnt think there was sedimement in the can ....


----------



## Adamt (27/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> No, it's a different beer. Apparently the sediment in the can has nothing to do with the carbonation process.



Bad intel! It's the same beer, carbonated in the can. I'm pretty sure they've got a special type of can that is resistant to damage (polymer coated on the inside?) when there is no internal pressure.


----------



## manticle (27/5/09)

So in summary:

Pale ale is brewed in a bucket as a gimmick with some pretend yeasts to make it cloudy even though it's in a can. It's the same as another beer but different and there's no sediment in it but wikipedia says it's very likely made using pale malts and ale yeast (as does Chappo in a very roundabout way).

I hope your mate can follow all that.

As far as I can work out it's the same basic pale ale but conditioned in steel polymerised woop-de-doo special cans as normal aluminium cans are inappropriate for carbonation. So it goes through the same primary process and presumably would have sediment but the secondary ferment/conditioning container is different.


----------



## Cocko (27/5/09)

Isn't the sparkling made from 'sparkling' water and the Pale made from water in a bucket?!? :blink: 

I don't know BF, Its sounds like your mate knows about stuff!!

 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

LOL @ Cocko, farkin' great comedy mate 



Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Went round a mates place tonight to have a few beers.
> Sat back talking about coopers as we were drinking Dr Tims.
> The Conversation led to CPA, and my mate reckons that it's called Pale Ale because of the sediment. As in the sediment or murkiness is what makes it pale, and thus a "pale ale". So my Pale Ales are actually just sparkling ales because they lack the "pale" quality.
> 
> ...



Seriously I think you and your mate should both be punished for drinking the essence of Dr Tim in the first place.

The sentence: drink a case of Adelaide's "Green Death" each (Southwark Pale).

P.S. it's little known fact that the beer is called "Dr Tim's" as he died unexpectedly, and was cremated. He was replaced by his double (just like Elvis in that movie, Bubba Ho-Tep) and his ashes were to be evenly divided amongst the first ten years worth of the "Dr Tim's" labelled beer, after which time Coopers will cease to market the brew.
True story. I heard it from a friend of a friend, who had a cousin who works for Coopers on the loading dock. We were drinking Coopers Vintage at the time.


----------



## loikar (27/5/09)

To be honest, Didn't even think about pouring the can.

didn't taste exactly like a pale, and didn't notice any sediment.


----------



## paul (27/5/09)

Whenever I buy a box i buy Dr Tims, $10 cheaper for the same stuff.

From memory Dr Tims came out for music festivals like the Big Day Out, where you cant have glass. Because it has a different taste its labelled Dr Tims.


----------



## manticle (27/5/09)

Yeah I've only ever had it at ATP ( Mount Buller). $5 for a coopers can at a music festival was pretty damn good value. Most music events charge the earth for crap grog then make you drink it all in the one place (usually nowhere near the band/s).

Mildly OT but then I'm not really sure there is an actual topic.


----------



## hoohaaman (27/5/09)

Never knew coopers done cans.hmmm thought weekly devout visits to Dans would save this embarrassment.

Oh well,back to some forbidden fruit or maybe westmalle


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/09)

hoohaaman said:


> Never knew coopers done cans.hmmm thought weekly devout visits to Dans would save this embarrassment.
> 
> Oh well,back to some forbidden fruit or maybe westmalle



in cans???


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

lol your mate sounds like a friend of mine who managed a pub and said he'd fire me if I poured a beer in a single pull. apparently cutting then starting the flow mid pour releases the aroma and true flavour of the beer, as well has aiding in head retention and keeping it carbonated. :unsure:


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

I did read recently (in a wiki here, IIRC?) that a good pour includes a ten second rest towards the end.

Not that I took that info to heart, mind.


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/5/09)

Sammus said:


> lol your mate sounds like a friend of mine who managed a pub and said he'd fire me if I poured a beer in a single pull. apparently cutting then starting the flow mid pour releases the aroma and true flavour of the beer, as well has aiding in head retention and keeping it carbonated. :unsure:



Well you learn something new every day :blink:


----------



## jayse (27/5/09)

Its all true, did you know coopers lager is just very heavily filtered stout?


----------



## Cocko (27/5/09)

jayse said:


> Its all true, did you know coopers lager is just very heavily filtered stout?



And what they filter out is the sediment in the 'Pale Ale'..... So resourceful!!


----------



## manticle (27/5/09)

The sediment is actually used as the caramel underlayer in Mars Bars.


----------



## Adamt (27/5/09)

The sediment goes in the coopaz larger kit yeast.


----------



## eamonnfoley (27/5/09)

I know someone who calls LCPA just "pale ale" when he is talking to other people about. Makes me cringe because he thinks the term pale ale refers to LC - as if they invented it. 

No big deal - not everyone's as beer-edumacated as us!

Doesnt help when the big aussie breweries butcher beer terms, i.e. blonde.


----------



## Tim (28/5/09)

Strictly speaking "Pale Ale" is the name given to bitter that is bottled as opposed to served in a cask. You can't get bottled bitter, or cask pale ale - them's the rules (well except in Burton on Trent)


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/09)

hoohaaman said:


> Never knew coopers done cans.hmmm thought weekly devout visits to Dans would save this embarrassment.
> 
> .....


----------



## bum (28/5/09)

You forgot one, Bribie.


----------



## staggalee (28/5/09)

Trivia of the day..............According to last nights Simpsons episode, Guiness stout is made from bog water and chocolate syrup.  

stagga.


----------



## Pollux (28/5/09)

Sammus said:


> lol your mate sounds like a friend of mine who managed a pub and said he'd fire me if I poured a beer in a single pull. apparently cutting then starting the flow mid pour releases the aroma and true flavour of the beer, as well has aiding in head retention and keeping it carbonated. :unsure:



I was always trained to pour in two pulls, not sure why now though. <_<


----------



## Bizier (28/5/09)

staggalee said:


> Trivia of the day..............According to last nights Simpsons episode, Guiness stout is made from bog water and chocolate syrup.
> 
> stagga.



But in what ratio?


----------



## mr_tyreman (28/5/09)

50:50

what do i win?


----------



## Bizier (28/5/09)

A can of Birell


----------



## Timmsy (28/5/09)

Beer in a can should be baned. It is horrid. And im glad Coopers dont make new draught no more that was the worse tasting beer ever


----------



## Trent (28/5/09)

Well, according to some of the American micro's, a can is a superior packaging product to a bottle, as it is impervious to light - and of coursde they use cans that are lined inside, rather than just aluminium.
I know that 21st Amendment do it for at least their 21A IPA and Watermelon wheat, and Maui Brewing Co do it for their packaged beers (IIRC their coconut porter and lilikoi wheat?) I havent ever tried them in cans, but I am sure that such high quality brewing companies wouldnt be putting good beer into cans if it were detrimental. Maybe it depends on the quality of the cans, rather than cans as a whole?
Trent


----------



## Pollux (28/5/09)

Maybe the issue is in Australia it tends to be the cheaper nastier beers that go into cans.....Hence the dislike of canned beer, that and the metallic taste that seems unavoidable.


----------



## beersom (28/5/09)

Sammus said:


> lol your mate sounds like a friend of mine who managed a pub and said he'd fire me if I poured a beer in a single pull. apparently cutting then starting the flow mid pour releases the aroma and true flavour of the beer, as well has aiding in head retention and keeping it carbonated. :unsure:



a multi stage pour does aid in head retention and is what I always teach in my training sessions..... not so sure about it helping to keep it carbonated, although a good size foam does help with aroma release.


----------



## Sammus (28/5/09)

beersom said:


> a multi stage pour does aid in head retention and is what I always teach in my training sessions..... not so sure about it helping to keep it carbonated, although a good size foam does help with aroma release.



Yeah the aroma thing I can believe (except his pub only served VB/new/ and the like). The head retention I could possibly believe, save for the fact that since I've had my own kegs and taps at home, 99% of all beers I drink are poured my me, and I've tried both a single pull and split pull, and can't notice any difference at all.

What's the reason behind the better head retention? I don't know the science behind it. Perhaps if I did I could make make a better judgement, then maybe there is a reason it might help head retention on a commercial pub system, but not my home system.


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

True head retention is a property of the beer itself - surface tension and the like. "Head retention" provided by Headmaster glasses are due to more gas coming out of solution, in other words, creating more head to replace the head that's dying, i.e. head replacement, not retention.

I can't see how pouring in two pulls could at help at either of these... except maybe produce more head during the pour.


----------



## beersom (28/5/09)

Sammus said:


> Yeah the aroma thing I can believe (except his pub only served VB/new/ and the like). The head retention I could possibly believe, save for the fact that since I've had my own kegs and taps at home, 99% of all beers I drink are poured my me, and I've tried both a single pull and split pull, and can't notice any difference at all.
> 
> What's the reason behind the better head retention? I don't know the science behind it. Perhaps if I did I could make make a better judgement, then maybe there is a reason it might help head retention on a commercial pub system, but not my home system.



In a basic nutshell beer foam is created by hydro-phobic proteins being driven out of suspension - usually by carbonation or the very act of pouring (hence why a flat beer can still have a head depending on the pour). Pouring in one swoop only allows one chance for a dense foam to form whereas pouring part way then allowing it to settle and re-pouring gives you another chance to disturb more of these same hydro-phobic proteins thus creating a denser and longer lasting head.
I remember a training session once pouring a Hoegaarden (a beer that usually has good foam) in one go and pouring a Cascade light(a beer that usually has poor foam) in 3 steps so that both beers finished pouring only seconds apart. The cascade light kept a good dense foam marginally longer than the Hoegaarden.

Although as another poster has pointed out the very properties of the beer itself will have a much greater bearing on its own foam than any method of dispense (you can't polish a turd), but any help in any way to present a better beer to the consumer is a good thing.


----------



## loikar (28/5/09)

beersom said:


> In a basic nutshell beer foam is created by hydro-phobic proteins being driven out of suspension - usually by carbonation or the very act of pouring (hence why a flat beer can still have a head depending on the pour). Pouring in one swoop only allows one chance for a dense foam to form whereas pouring part way then allowing it to settle and re-pouring gives you another chance to disturb more of these same hydro-phobic proteins thus creating a denser and longer lasting head.
> I remember a training session once pouring a Hoegaarden (a beer that usually has good foam) in one go and pouring a Cascade light(a beer that usually has poor foam) in 3 steps so that both beers finished pouring only seconds apart. The cascade light kept a good dense foam marginally longer than the Hoegaarden.
> 
> Although as another poster has pointed out the very properties of the beer itself will have a much greater bearing on its own foam than any method of dispense (you can't polish a turd), but any help in any way to present a better beer to the consumer is a good thing.




Ah-Ha!, no you cant polish a turd, so instead, you're rolling it in Glitter!


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Ah-Ha!, no you cant polish a turd,


uhum yes you can polish a turd- link 

completely off topic but figured that this is why the thread is going. give hime a copy of the bjcp.


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> give hime a copy of the bjcp.



How on earth did people know what to brew before the BJCP?


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

ok so its the be all and end all but it will give him some explainations of beer types.


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

Just jostling the concept (good-naturedly). Sometimes guides get seen as definitive rules and stifle creativity.

I'm not suggesting you meant that though. I myself need to learn as much as I can, including the style guides. I have a beer nerdy friend who knows an awful lot about beer (far more than me) but the first thing he judges when he tries a new one is "hmm it's not really to style' as opposed to 'hmmmm, malty, fresh, nice hops balance'.


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

nah its cool man. i knew you were having a poke. I always think of them as one particular type of guidelines amoungst many and forget that some people think that they are the bible and must be followed religiously.


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/09)

Fairly low carbonated beer can be given a spectacular head using the Buttersd70 pocket beer engine/sparkler which blows a beer / air mixture down into the brew. This is basically what is done with a tight sparkler on a UK handpump, or in a fairly analogous way with nitro keg such as Guinness or Kilkenny (air being 80 percent nitrogen).

In this photo the beer itself is fairly flat:


----------



## bconnery (28/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> uhum yes you can polish a turd- link
> 
> completely off topic but figured that this is why the thread is going. give hime a copy of the bjcp.


Except that the BJCP doesn't include Australian Pale Ale yet... 
The AABC guidelines do though...


----------



## bigholty (28/5/09)

Trent said:


> Well, according to some of the American micro's, a can is a superior packaging product to a bottle, as it is impervious to light - and of coursde they use cans that are lined inside, rather than just aluminium.


Has anyone ever done a blind tasting of the same beer from a can vs. a bottle? Obviously you would need a beer that comes in both forms of packaging. I'd be interested to give it a try, any suggestions as to the least offensive beer available in both a can and a bottle?


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

bigh said:


> Has anyone ever done a blind tasting of the same beer from a can vs. a bottle? Obviously you would need a beer that comes in both forms of packaging. I'd be interested to give it a try, any suggestions as to the least offensive beer available in both a can and a bottle?



Tooheys new, Red bottles and cans of death Mid?

Not offensive just have no taste so a comparison should be easy.

Chappo


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

BigH: CPA and Dr Tim's could work... though the cans are polymer lined steel (I've since found out), and then you have the issue of freshness and maturation because of the yeast... comparing could be difficult. Maybe a lager that comes in a bog-standard aluminium can?

I don't particularly like drinking from cans but I have no problem with the beer in the cans. I've poured Tim's into a glass and you'd never know it was canned. The only problem I find is the mouth contact with the can mouth, no matter what drink it is I always get a metallic tang.


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

Something I cant do is drink from a can.... And so annoying drinking with a can cruncher!


----------



## Pollux (28/5/09)

BribieG said:


> Fairly low carbonated beer can be given a spectacular head using the Buttersd70 pocket beer engine/sparkler which blows a beer / air mixture down into the brew.



I love that technique, I actually have a 3ml syringe on the windowsill in the kitchen, sitting in a shot glass of boiled water that gets replaced daily....


----------



## Leigh (28/5/09)

All cans are plastic lined, whether they are aluminium or steel...so there should be absolutely no difference!


----------



## fraser_john (28/5/09)

beersom said:


> (you can't polish a turd)



No true, you can polish a turd, Mythbusters proved it, with the lion turd working better than the ostrich turd! Not that it really matters.....

(edit) Dammit cm2 beat me to it


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

Katie said:


> Something I cant do is drink from a can.... And so annoying drinking with a can cruncher!




Seesch! That's because you need to sip from a can Katie! Sip!  :lol: 

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Seesch! That's because you need to sip from a can Katie! Sip!  :lol:
> 
> Chappo



If only they made them in man cans.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The sentence: drink a case of Adelaide's "Green Death" each (Southwark Pale).



nope.

Southwark Bitter is green death.

The Pale is a relative recent beer.


----------



## Timmsy (28/5/09)

kirem said:


> nope.
> 
> Southwark Bitter is green death.
> 
> The Pale is a relative recent beer.



Ive haerd the same. The bitter was allway green death but these days its VB. And the pale its a pitty they dont make it anymore. I used to drink heaps of that


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/5/09)

Timmsy said:


> Ive haerd the same. The bitter was allway green death but these days its VB. And the pale its a pitty they dont make it anymore. I used to drink heaps of that



Apparently it's being sold in pubs around SA under different names, such as 'OG Pale ale' (I'll cue QB's more informative explanation)


----------



## jonocarroll (28/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Apparently it's being sold in pubs around SA under different names, such as 'OG Pale ale' (I'll cue QB's more informative explanation)


Yeah - that was interesting. I dropped into 'The O.G. Hotel' a little while ago and noticed 'O.G. Pale Ale' on one of the taps. I enquired (they _don't have_ a brewery) was offered a sample and noticed that it was distinctly Southwark Pale Ale (brought back some terrible memories of my undergrad nights in the UniBar). I asked and confirmed that it was indeed SPA.

The explanation; Southwark are sick and tired of people associating the word 'pale' with 'Coopers Pale Ale' and they're trying to get some of the market back. You can go into a pub in Adelaide, order 'a pale' and you will surely get Coopers. Apparently their logic is that if they can get people believing that there is another 'pale' out there, they can edge back into the market. If they just put their big Southwark logo on the taps again, it will be ignored.

... and I was _really_ hoping that they had opened a brewery in the damn pub. <_<


----------



## Interloper (28/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> You can go into a pub in Adelaide, order 'a pale' and you will surely get Coopers.



Yeah everywhere here when you ask for a "pint of pale" will undoubtedly get you a coopers pale ale.

I can't say I know the Southark brew but I certainly know the pain of hangovers from the UniBar!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

UniBar is dead 

Taken over by CUB, Jim Beam and food worse than the Mayo.


----------



## Interloper (28/5/09)

Adamt said:


> UniBar is dead
> 
> Taken over by CUB, Jim Beam and food worse than the Mayo.



I was there a while ago after a meeting at the Uni and we went for old time's sake - I couldn't believe the booths were gone! 

It was all hard seats and awful decor. I was served my coopers dark ale in plastic.... The end, won't ever go back.

(Apparently the whole Union House building is now run by the National Wine Centre)


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

Yep, has been for a while (since VSU I think)... just be thankful you didn't order any food. :icon_vomit:


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

Adamt said:


> UniBar is dead
> 
> Taken over by CUB, Jim Beam and food worse than the Mayo.




NOOOOOOOOOOO! please say it's not so.


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

now I'm confused, just tasting one of these now.

The old label only had Pale Ale.

View attachment 27534


----------



## trevc (28/5/09)

Hilarious thread... This is what happens when you ask a question on beery forum 

Also, cans are better than bottles! I'm totally pro-can.


----------



## np1962 (28/5/09)

kirem said:


> nope.
> 
> Southwark Bitter is green death.
> 
> The Pale is a relative recent beer.



Yep, Southwark Bitter always had a green label, hence the Green Death nick.
Maybe why they changed the label to the wanky blue one!

Nige


----------



## np1962 (28/5/09)

Interloper said:


> I was there a while ago after a meeting at the Uni and we went for old time's sake - I couldn't believe the booths were gone!
> 
> It was all hard seats and awful decor. I was served my coopers dark ale in plastic.... The end, won't ever go back.
> 
> (Apparently the whole Union House building is now run by the National Wine Centre)




The student bar at Roseworthy Campus is also run by the Wine Centre, just not the same anymore!

Nige


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

yes...yes your mate is a knob.


----------



## sinkas (28/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> The student bar at Roseworthy Campus is also run by the Wine Centre, just not the same anymore!
> 
> Nige




while I dont like to hear it was taken over by CUB,
you cant seriouly tell me that you thought the unibar food was "nice" I mean chips and gravey, parmy's tough to get wrong


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

Might be tough to get wrong but I've tasted many an inferior one. Chips might be simple but simple food is obvious when it's crap. How many times have you eaten a chip and thought 'mmmmmmmmmmm that's a perfect chip?'


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

No... they *were* palatable. There's a big difference between "actual chicken breasts crumbed on site, with freshly cooked chips and actual gravy" and "pre-cooked schnitzels the size of two chicken nuggets mashed together, cold cardboard chips, and this horrible looking, foul tasting brown glaze they call gravy".


----------



## jonocarroll (28/5/09)

Adamt said:


> UniBar is dead
> 
> Taken over by CUB, Jim Beam and food worse than the Mayo.


I don't think CUB or Jim Beam ever had any ownership. There's sponsorship (plenty of Coopers stuff on the walls too). There was a brief period last year when it was run by a decent guy - sponsorship for clubs, good beer prices, new pool tables, but no food to be found. Then NWC took over (all of catering on campus) and it got worse.

The Mayo food has slightly improved lately, but the prices have become out of reach for a realistic student budget.



Interloper said:


> I was there a while ago after a meeting at the Uni and we went for old time's sake - I couldn't believe the booths were gone!
> 
> It was all hard seats and awful decor. I was served my coopers dark ale in plastic.... The end, won't ever go back.
> 
> (Apparently the whole Union House building is now run by the National Wine Centre)


Depending on how long ago you were there... there _are_ still booths over by the windows. Same ones have been there the last 8 years I've been here. They do have hard seats though.

All of Uni catering is run by NWC. They aren't necessarily doing a bad job, coffee's still $2 which ain't too bad compared to the outrageous prices over the road (approaching double that). I haven't been happy with the UniBar since they removed the rowboat from the ceiling.



Adamt said:


> Yep, has been for a while (since VSU I think)... just be thankful you didn't order any food. :icon_vomit:


Not that the schnitties were all that great before. They were cheap, that's what they were. If they happened to be out of the week old coleslaw you would get a tiny chocolate instead. Mmmm. Nutrition!

Where was I? Oh, yeah - my terrible undergrad drinking. We used to get various food/drink vouchers in the student diaries. These vouchers ran out last day of term 1. Ne'er a year went by without that last day having the UniBar full of people, and a massive stack of torn-up diaries littering just outside the door. 

I have a vague recollection of an evening in which a mate and I used up *all* of the beer vouchers, each, on the first night of term 1. This night included the following conversation;

Me: "Only one voucher left - 2 for 1 Southwark White. 2 Whites please"
Barmaid: "Really? Have you tried this beer?"
Me: " ... No. 2 Whites please"
Barmaid: "I bet you don't finish 'em both, here ya go"
Me: "Pfft." <sip> "... I'll just leave this second one here then."

That night ended at another bar, with one of us falling down a flight of stairs at 2am with an open beer bottle in their jacket breast pocket, which promptly spilled all over them. Both getting a taxi to one of our places. One of us throwing up on the front lawn. One of us making it to the 8a.m. lecture, the other sleeping on the bathroom floor. I'll leave a bit of mystery as to which person did which.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/5/09)

trevc said:


> Hilarious thread... This is what happens when you ask a question on beery forum
> 
> Also, cans are better than bottles! I'm totally pro-can.




Trevc .. welcome back. Missed your mug on the thread !

Cans / Bottles / kegs ... no preference .. its what's inside that counts !


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I don't think CUB or Jim Beam ever had any ownership.



I meant sponsorship-wise.




QuantumBrewer said:


> Where was I? Oh, yeah - my terrible undergrad drinking. We used to get various food/drink vouchers in the student diaries. These vouchers ran out last day of term 1. Ne'er a year went by without that last day having the UniBar full of people, and a massive stack of torn-up diaries littering just outside the door.



I just don't recall those days 

Well, I guess they still have the guru up on the wall.


----------



## Scruffy (28/5/09)

Timmsy said:


> Beer in a can should be baned. It is horrid.



Au contraire my friend, feast your eyes on this beauty...


----------



## loikar (28/5/09)

Shit!, I'm gonna need more ink for my printer!.

Anyway, dispute settled, coopers confirmed it.

I think I'll be grabbing some wicked elf pales this weekend 

Cheers Lads!


----------



## jonocarroll (28/5/09)

We're off topic enough anyway;



BeerFingers said:


> I think I'll be grabbing some wicked elf pales this weekend


Meh. I tried one of those the other week and was rather unimpressed. Perhaps it was old, but it was a bit soapy on the mouthfeel. Certainly better than megaswill, but not quite enough to make me want more. I should try the rest of the range sometime.


----------



## loikar (28/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Meh. I tried one of those the other week and was rather unimpressed. Perhaps it was old, but it was a bit soapy on the mouthfeel. Certainly better than megaswill, but not quite enough to make me want more. I should try the rest of the range sometime.



I must have got a good batch when I tried it, 'cos I loved it.
It did have a unique mouthfeel, I'll grab it again and see how it goes.
Pretty poor if it's inconsistent.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Pretty poor if it's inconsistent.


But understandable if the one I had was out of date.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

Hey BeeryF!

Has said mate been told he is a complete beer tard yet?


Chappo


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> All of Uni catering is run by NWC. They aren't necessarily doing a bad job, coffee's still $2 which ain't too bad compared to the outrageous prices over the road (approaching double that).



there used to be a cafe near the top level of the same building that the unibar is in that made great coffee.

have to admit, I always ventured outside the gates to much better drinking opportunities. SwotVac was in the basement of the library and then when nothing else would fit in, a short stroll over to the British for what ever the budget could fit in. Now there is a pub worthy of mention!

2nd, 3rd and 4th years I was at Waite, well supposed to be. It is amazing how much study you can get in at the Ed! 

Waite is a campus screaming out for a decent bar. although BYO was the norm on the lawns.


----------



## Muggus (28/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> in cans???


Bugger forbidden fruit or westmalle, I recall seeing Rodenbach in cans in Belgium. :blink: 


Good to see Amsterdam Maximator making an appearance Scruffy...oh man that stuff is BRUTAL!


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

Kirem: The rainbow room? :lol: I'm guessing you mean Rumours... yeah it's still there. A lot more coffee available around UA now.. not worth going upstairs now.


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

Adamt said:


> Kirem: The rainbow room? :lol: I'm guessing you mean Rumours... yeah it's still there. A lot more coffee available around UA now.. not worth going upstairs now.



I can't remember the name of it.

Is the rainbow room that room full of strange drama type people from another planet?


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

No, that's the mature aged student association!

The rainbow room is the gay bar.


----------



## kirem (28/5/09)

hey I was a mature age student, well 26.

But I thought all people from Adelaide are either queer or a serial killer h34r: 

Maybe it should be Adelaide Uni, rainbow campus
:icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (28/5/09)

I'm pretty sure Pale Ale got it's name cos in the olden days it was brewed by albino slaves.


----------



## loikar (28/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey BeeryF!
> 
> Has said mate been told he is a complete beer tard yet?
> 
> ...



Yeah I got a text thisarvo from him, all it said was:

What do you want?, You're limit is $20


----------



## Adamt (28/5/09)

Based on his intelligence I'm sure you could get a greenie out of him.


----------



## loikar (28/5/09)

Adamt said:


> Based on his intelligence I'm sure you could get a greenie out of him.



Nah, parting with money?, he's all over that!!

He just doesn't know when to back out of a bet.
I'm happy with a redback and stroll around Dan Murphys.
He'll be expecting to drink it with me too, I might shout him a can of VB and tell him its a sparkling larger blond bitter, Mexican pale Belgium ale.


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Yeah I got a text thisarvo from him, all it said was:
> 
> What do you want?, You're limit is $20




Hey Beery get a bottle of Chimay and watch him choke at the price of one bottle of beer. Then watch his face when he tries it.  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

manticle said:


> Might be tough to get wrong but I've tasted many an inferior one. Chips might be simple but simple food is obvious when it's crap. How many times have you eaten a chip and thought 'mmmmmmmmmmm that's a perfect chip?'



That is so true... there are good chips and bad chips. You can get a gravy out of can of powder or make a cracker. Im no chip fan myself. If the place has not changed the oil in awhile you will get a horrible chip. A well MADE gravy beats the hell out of sour cream and sweet chilli sauce. 

Also there is an art to the making of a PARMA ok its not fine dining but it's great pub food! 

And yes it is great seeing you back on the AHB Trev... you still not brewing? Do you crunch your cans?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/09)

Dr Tims is named after Dr Tim Cooper, Coopers chief brewer and Managing Director.

The beer was basically an experimental beer that the can manufacturers wanted to use to test a newer type of can that would hold pressure better...


----------



## loikar (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey Beery get a bottle of Chimay and watch him choke at the price of one bottle of beer. Then watch his face when he tries it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




F*%$ NO!, If i get a Chimay, it's ALL mine!!


----------



## muckey (29/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> F*%$ NO!, If i get a Chimay, it's ALL mine!!




well make sure butters doesn't get your address then


----------



## PostModern (29/5/09)

Sorry OP. Apostrophe Man has fixed the thread title.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/5/09)

PostModern said:


> Sorry OP. Apostrophe Man has fixed the thread title.


Phew! That was going to drive me to drink. Then again...

Apostrophe Man: When everyones in trouble, you can count on him to save you're live's!


----------



## PostModern (29/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Phew! That was going to drive me to drink. Then again...
> 
> Apostrophe Man: When everyones in trouble, you can count on him to save you're live's!



You evil man!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

PostModern said:


> Sorry OP. Apostrophe Man has fixed the thread title.




Well done PoMo!


----------



## Renegade (29/5/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (29/5/09)

Sign me up and give me some boxing gloves!


----------



## PostModern (29/5/09)

Sorry, it's been a long week proofreading.

Thanks Renegade, that comic now has pride of place on my cubicle wall.


----------



## trevc (2/6/09)

> And yes it is great seeing you back on the AHB Trev... you still not brewing? Do you crunch your cans?



Thanks Katie, Fatgodzilla  I'm indeed still here, lurking and absorbing further beery knowledge. The brewery was sold to a new brewer on here. I've been busy sailing (which can be quite entertaining since I started off with no skills). I've only half-sunk the boat once so far, which the wife wasn't impressed with.

Definitely miss the fun of AG. When we move aboard the real sailboat, I'll be brewing... just not sure how. It'll either be BIAB, or quick and dirty kits. I've been drinking cartons of "Amsterdam Mariner", which somehow seems appropriate, but doesn't make them taste any more interesting. Cheers


----------

